# Question about EO usage in higher dose Tren A...



## Aikman56 (Jun 6, 2014)

This kind of relates to my other thread, but I though it was different enough to ask separately.  If it should be with the other one, mods feel free to merge.


When mixing Tren A 200mg/ml, I've never used EO.  90% of the time I have no issues...occasionally, I'll have a crash.  I've been resistant to use EO because of the issues sometimes associated with it (allergic reactions, etc.).

I used the basic 2/20 BA/BB, most of the time with great success. 

I've searched the board and all the recipes I find include EO.

I'd like to hear from those that do not use it for this particular compound and if you stray from the 2/20 standard.


----------



## Aikman56 (Jun 9, 2014)

Come on fellas...there are some big brains on here (and WAY more experiences than me!)...no suggestions?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 9, 2014)

It works no eo. Is that what you are asking.?
Melting point is like 205 farenheit if I remember right


----------



## Aikman56 (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah, and the standard 2/20 ratio is what you've used?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 9, 2014)

I use a  2/ 30 due to raw quality can change


----------



## Aikman56 (Jun 10, 2014)

After a bit more research (and before your response), I ended up going with a 3/25 and it seems to be holding beautifully.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 10, 2014)

With the 3% ,u or whoever may get some pip as the ba leaves the site pretty quick into the body which is why the 30%  is used as bb does not..  could be fine though .. just my 2cents


----------



## Aikman56 (Jun 11, 2014)

I poked it earlier and it really wasn't that bad at all...I may be clear!

BUT next time, I'll run your suggestion of 2/30.

I appreciate your input, thank you!


----------



## Layddually (Jun 22, 2014)

I haven't done this myself but have seen a brew of tren a 300 2/40 in mct.


----------

